# Everyone has their own opinion. It makes us who we are.



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I understand that everyone here is helpful, and I like to help too. I am an extremely open-minded person. I only need to hear an opinion once. I don't need it beat into me. If I disagree that should be fine. If you disagree with my opinion that's fine. I'm sorry if I offended anyone, or made the wrong impression. I like doing things by what my vet says.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I understand & I guess the topic got off course. I make food suggestions in a LOT of threads so if I repeated myself I appologize. I do have to disagree though--being open minded means more than following one persons opinion. To be open minded usually means you take all opinions & ideas & research them on your own to make your own decisions. 

I wish your pup luck & wish her a healthy future....


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Me, too-to everything Heather said. 

My vet has been in practice over 25 years and willing suggests that through all of my extensive reading/research and trial and error with a VERY sick dog that I know FAR more about nutrition for my girls then he ever will. He had never heard of any of the foods and treats that I have fed.

I, with the help of patient yet prodding (yep. some were kind of forceful with their views) folks here, solved her health issues. NOT my vet. He'd be the first one to tell you that.

I agree. Do all the research and reading you possibly can. Do not take what any of us, OR your Vet, alone would suggest. Get wildly informed and then you will know and do what it best for your babies.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

You didn't offend me or make the wrong impression~

And my Dad is old school he has loved more animals in his life than many will have the opportunity to. He has had dogs live into their 20's and this was before a dog food had a star rating or even went to the vet for anything that wasn't totally urgent and life saving. Times have changed he feeds a quality food he can afford and his animals all vet on a regular basis ~ that being said before times change and he became informed ~ his animals lived long happy healthy lives and adored him ~ filler and all. 

Just love your animal and do the best you can for it and don't feel like you love it any less or don't take proper care of it because you do things "differently" & when folks beat a dead horse (pardon the expression) just move to another thread


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh don't worry it's all good. A lot of times I don't post because I'm afraid my typed words are gonna say something different than my spoken ones would have, and I really try to keep that in mind when I'm reading anything (not just here). I am really thankful I had to work today cause I would have totally posted about changing food but just because I had to recently change my dogs food, and I am so excited and relived that it has helped my boy so much (I have been telling everyone who will stand still for 5 minutes to listen). We're only human right.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

No hard feelings here. Obviously you love your dog and want the best for it... after all you take time out of your day to be on a *chihuahua forum.* I tell half my friends that and they're like "....there's a website just for chihuahuas...? "

I think many of us here fed our dogs low-quality food at some point. And I don't have issues with people feeding it, I just want to make sure they are *aware* of what they are doing. Hope that makes sense. I too know people who are "informed", and know it's not the greatest, but still thanks to our excellent (sarcasm here!) economy are faced with little other choices. Everyone has the right to choose what they want to feed their pet; just as Melissa said I get very excited to share with people the amazing benefits my dogs have after switching from poor quality food. Heather's pix on the other thread were a good example; even if the "before" photos it didn't look that either dog had anything obviously wrong with them. And I think that's the point; that it isn't always really clear that anything is being done wrong; not every dog is going to show signs; until the switch to better food is made and suddenly it's like WOW, you notice a difference. So those of us who've done that are very eager to pass it on to others to help spread the word and encourage others to do the same.
Not that it's anything to brag about... but the first commercial canned dog food was made just an hour from me in Rockford, IL. It hasn't even really been around that long... 1920's I think? That's why so many dogs before it lived so long; farmers were feeding their dogs raw diet without even questioning it or thinking twice about it. THEN someone decided there would be a market for dog cereal... historically dogs were doing so much better before it came along LOL.
Me personally; I could never own a large breed dog. I couldn't afford to feed it good quality food. I mean, even if I had a 30# dog that would basically be DOUBLING the amount I feed my 5lb dogs... so I definitely get when cost can be a factor. It's just the matter that everyone should be aware of what they are feeding their dog. If you askt he average Joe what they feed their dog; they're not going to say "chicken" or "beef." They're going to name off a brand name of something and likely have NO idea what the first ingredient is. THAT, to me, is the problem... people blindly trusting the media and advertising. To those who KNOW the truth, and despite everything still choose to feed it for whatever reason; that is fine with me. At least then it's acknowledging responsibility. At the end of the day... I would rather someone feed their dog Purina and LOVE and adore their dog and shower it with kisses; than have them feed raw diet and leave them tied out to a chain the backyard all day.

ETA: Just because I mentioned it.... here's an ad from the dog food (canned) made near me. 1927!! Disturbing fact: In 1922 Chappel Brothers of Rockford, IL, introduced Ken-L Ration, the first canned dog food in the United States. It was horse meat. Ken-L Ration became such a success that by the mid-1930s they were breeding horses just for dog food and slaughtering 50,000 of them a year.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

They raise cows for beef, and probably a lot healthier than other dog foods. lol


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

The 5 year ban on funding horse-meat inspection for human consumption has been lifted in the States. In 1930 Ken L Ration was breeding horses for dog food, In 2012 horse slaughter houses could be popping up for our consumption. 

I know our UPS guy just hosted a foreign exchange student (over Halloween and he couldn't get over the costumes and trick or treating!) His favorite meal in his county is Dog Leg, it's a delicacy. Terry had to tell him, he better not see see one of his dogs limping about  Tongue & Cheek obviously ~ but just goes to show different practices and habits are acceptable to others, but even with that they got along great and the kid had a wonderful time over here and when he left all dogs had their legs.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

If you like doing everything strictly by what your vet says, to me, that doesn't seem very open minded. Open minded means being able to listen (to your vet and other people) and search out all the facts (via books, internet, etc) and then make a decision for YOURSELF based on that. Not JUST what your vet says. I'm not saying don't consult with your vet! You should. Just don't make what he says the final word. Be willing to think outside the box. That's how we all learn and grow. All of us!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't take the word of just one person. I tend not to really take anyone's word. I'm the type of person, I base things on past experiences and if those were bad one's I change it. I'm not a very trusting person, and I do read a lot and do research. I'm not a close minded person, and I did take into consideration what everyone was saying. However, I was feeling boxed in, like everyone was trying to corner me. I don't like that. No one does I'm sure. I know some of y'all weren't talking down to me, but someone was. I don't like being judged when (even though I don't feed my the best) I do love her. And believe it or not I do want the best for her. I would consider the food if I didn't have to buy for two different dogs. One big and one small. Some of those foods are only for dogs up to 60 lbs. Oreo will be over 75 when fully grown. Now when he becomes a full grown dog (12 months) I may change it, because on some of those foods you feed less, and even a 35lb bag would last longer, on both of them, than the 50. I really do love them. I have done research. I am open minded.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Kat,i love those old adverts.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

carrieandcricket said:


> I don't take the word of just one person. I tend not to really take anyone's word. I'm the type of person, I base things on past experiences and if those were bad one's I change it. I'm not a very trusting person, and I do read a lot and do research. I'm not a close minded person, and I did take into consideration what everyone was saying. However, I was feeling boxed in, like everyone was trying to corner me. I don't like that. No one does I'm sure. I know some of y'all weren't talking down to me, but someone was. I don't like being judged when (even though I don't feed my the best) I do love her. And believe it or not I do want the best for her. I would consider the food if I didn't have to buy for two different dogs. One big and one small. Some of those foods are only for dogs up to 60 lbs. Oreo will be over 75 when fully grown. Now when he becomes a full grown dog (12 months) I may change it, because on some of those foods you feed less, and even a 35lb bag would last longer, on both of them, than the 50. I really do love them. I have done research. I am open minded.


I am like you. I do not want/like to be told what to do, either. When I am I can get stubborn (okay, even more stubborn than usual)!

Please do not let your feelings over our comments cloud your decisions or stand in the way of your willingness to consider other options. 

NO ONE here would say "I told you so" if you changed to a same priced but better quality food and got good results. We'd be rejoicing right along with you!!

When you boil down all the words and feelings, EVERY SINGLE PERSON here LOVES Chis and we want every single one of them to be happy, healthy, safe and to live forever! That is where the passion around nutrition is coming from. A lot of people think or say "they are JUST dogs" when it comes to care and nutrition of our pets. No one here, including you, feels that way even a little bit!!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Give me the name of a higher quality food that will last just as long as the food I'm using, that is about the same price and same size. Because taste of the wild here for a 30lb bag is almost 50 dollars.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> I don't take the word of just one person. I tend not to really take anyone's word. I'm the type of person, I base things on past experiences and if those were bad one's I change it. I'm not a very trusting person, and I do read a lot and do research. I'm not a close minded person, and I did take into consideration what everyone was saying. However, I was feeling boxed in, like everyone was trying to corner me. I don't like that. No one does I'm sure. I know some of y'all weren't talking down to me, but someone was. I don't like being judged when (even though I don't feed my the best) I do love her. And believe it or not I do want the best for her. I would consider the food if I didn't have to buy for two different dogs. One big and one small. Some of those foods are only for dogs up to 60 lbs. Oreo will be over 75 when fully grown. Now when he becomes a full grown dog (12 months) I may change it, because on some of those foods you feed less, and even a 35lb bag would last longer, on both of them, than the 50. I really do love them. I have done research. I am open minded.


I can def see how you were feeling boxed in.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> Give me the name of a higher quality food that will last just as long as the food I'm using, that is about the same price and same size. Because taste of the wild here for a 30lb bag is almost 50 dollars.


How much is the food you are using? How long does a bag last?


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> Give me the name of a higher quality food that will last just as long as the food I'm using, that is about the same price and same size. Because taste of the wild here for a 30lb bag is almost 50 dollars.


That price you're seeing for TOTW is about right. I think it's about $45 locally for the big bag. So, yes, that's more than what you're currently paying. But keep in mind that you don't need to feed as much of a quality kibble because so little of it is waste. It will also make for a healthier dog which means less in vet bills. So it all works out to be about the same in the end.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

missy_r said:


> How much is the food you are using? How long does a bag last?


It is $17.99 for a 35 pound bag. Which would last my 3 for a year! She is also feeding a big dog, however, and does not wish to buy separate foods for them.
The closest thing I can find at Tractor Supply is the 4Health which is $27 for a 35 lb. bag so I officially give up.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok so here's the thing. I did a comparison of 4health and taste of the wild, and would prefer totw, but I talked to my husband and he and I have concluded that it would be cheaper to make Cricket a raw diet. I've done the studies, and see that as the best way to go. I mean really just to buy a little extra hamburger at the store for her is cheaper than a bag of dog food. And a pound would last her a while cause she is so small. But my problem is I don't have any easy recipes. Now I have a meatloaf recipe that's similar to the other one (sans the tomatoes) I just want to give her some variety also. How often would I feed? How much? Also I just uploaded a new pic of her in her new sweater! I can't believe she is wearing it! She loves it, and the new bully sticks.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> Ok so here's the thing. I did a comparison of 4health and taste of the wild, and would prefer totw, but I talked to my husband and he and I have concluded that it would be cheaper to make Cricket a raw diet. I've done the studies, and see that as the best way to go. I mean really just to buy a little extra hamburger at the store for her is cheaper than a bag of dog food. And a pound would last her a while cause she is so small. But my problem is I don't have any easy recipes. Now I have a meatloaf recipe that's similar to the other one (sans the tomatoes) I just want to give her some variety also. How often would I feed? How much?


You don't want to feed her any ground meats, they have more bacteria I believe. Check out the thread "are you considering a raw diet?" under the raw food section, there is a lot of information there.They need more than just meat- it is 80% meat, 10% bone, and 10% organ.


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> Give me the name of a higher quality food that will last just as long as the food I'm using, that is about the same price and same size. Because taste of the wild here for a 30lb bag is almost 50 dollars.


You may be past this but I feed my Lab and my Chi both Taste of the wild. I buy 1 of the small bags a week I think its 5 lbs I don't have the room to store a big bag or I would probably do that. I fill up both of their bowls each morning and they eat on it all day. My Lab is full grown though and he has never been a food vacuum. Before I was buying dry food and wet food in adult and puppy so I went from 4 kinds of dog food to one so my food bill went down. Not the norm I'm sure just thought I'd share. Now if I can just figure out how to keep from spending $10 for a bag of treats..lol.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

mellawson said:


> You may be past this but I feed my Lab and my Chi both Taste of the wild. I buy 1 of the small bags a week I think its 5 lbs I don't have the room to store a big bag or I would probably do that. I fill up both of their bowls each morning and they eat on it all day. My Lab is full grown though and he has never been a food vacuum. Before I was buying dry food and wet food in adult and puppy so I went from 4 kinds of dog food to one so my food bill went down. Not the norm I'm sure just thought I'd share. Now if I can just figure out how to keep from spending $10 for a bag of treats..lol.


Friend of mine out here told me bully sticks are at the dollar store.


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> Friend of mine out here told me bully sticks are at the dollar store.


Guess where I'm going tomorow! Thanks!


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> Ok so here's the thing. I did a comparison of 4health and taste of the wild, and would prefer totw, but I talked to my husband and he and I have concluded that it would be cheaper to make Cricket a raw diet. I've done the studies, and see that as the best way to go. I mean really just to buy a little extra hamburger at the store for her is cheaper than a bag of dog food. And a pound would last her a while cause she is so small. But my problem is I don't have any easy recipes. Now I have a meatloaf recipe that's similar to the other one (sans the tomatoes) I just want to give her some variety also. How often would I feed? How much? Also I just uploaded a new pic of her in her new sweater! I can't believe she is wearing it! She loves it, and the new bully sticks.



Yes, a raw diet can be super cheap! Look for the weird gross stuff most people won't eat. Find the discounted meat section. You're right. You can feed a chi for a while on just a pound of meat. Check out the raw forum on here as it's a ton of great information. It explains how to start out on raw, how much to feed, etc. 
You may also consider buying a small bag of TOTW and do that when you can't feed raw. I, myself, do a combo of Ziwipeak and raw. Sometimes I just don't have time for raw so they get ZP several times a week. So you can do a combo of TOTW and raw. The TOTW will last a long time that way. Of course you don't NEED to do that. Just throwing it out there as I thought.

Also, good for you for considering better options! Glad hubby is on board too.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Blue Chi said:


> Yes, a raw diet can be super cheap! Look for the weird gross stuff most people won't eat. Find the discounted meat section. You're right. You can feed a chi for a while on just a pound of meat. Check out the raw forum on here as it's a ton of great information. It explains how to start out on raw, how much to feed, etc.
> You may also consider buying a small bag of TOTW and do that when you can't feed raw. I, myself, do a combo of Ziwipeak and raw. Sometimes I just don't have time for raw so they get ZP several times a week. So you can do a combo of TOTW and raw. The TOTW will last a long time that way. Of course you don't NEED to do that. Just throwing it out there as I thought.
> 
> Also, good for you for considering better options! Glad hubby is on board too.


I am so busy today with house work and christmas and kids coming unfortunatly don't have time to check. How do I start her? and if a leg or wing is too much I don't wanna leave it on the floor. Can I just cut it in half and freeze the other portion?


----------

